# Orange OR120 Master Volume Question



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a 1972 Pics Only Orange OR120 and I am just looking for some thoughts on what would be the best master volume option. 
I know the Master Volume they used on the later 70's OD120's would probably be the easiest option but have had one of those amps and kinda wanna see what other options I might have.
And before it's mentioned I've tried a few attenuators with it but I just found they all squashed the dynamics of the tone, and I've used the same attenuators with 70's 100 watt Marshalls with success they just don't seem to get along with my Orange.
Not looking for bedroom volumes obviously I do enjoy to play loud just looking for something to tame it a bit so I don't kill the guys I jam with and get some drive at lower volumes.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you tried pulling 2 power tubes? It'll give you a little more characteristic power tube drive without killing the neighbours across the street.:smile-new:


----------



## -James (Dec 11, 2014)

Never ever worked on or owned an Orange, but going by this schematic, here are a few different places I would try a MV in this circuit...









As far as the best (easiest) option, I would probably try converting the 1M resistor to a pot and feed the concertina-type splitter with a 100k-470k grid stop. 

A PPIMV scheme really has no use here as the splitter really doesn't have any gain anyway, and why have to work around the bias supply if you don't have to. I believe this is a similar MV scheme you refer to in later model Oranges...

You could even try working with something in/around the loop (volume pedal/boost maybe?)

-James


----------

